# Kayak Paddle in Grand Canyon



## JBar (Jul 4, 2009)

We launch Sunday. Will
Try to remember to see if it's still there


----------



## JBar (Jul 4, 2009)

We checked on 10/ 3 and no paddle. I'm sure it was picked up long before.


----------

